# Anaheim decisions



## bnoble (Jul 9, 2012)

President's Week '13. Trying to decide between a 2BR at WorldMark Anaheim (put on hold today) and a 3BR at Dolphin's Cove (confirmed, but with cancel protection). Party of four: the two of us, daughter (14) and son (12).

WM pros: reviews are more consistent/positive, in-unit washer/dryer, central air, rooftop deck, lower trade power (27 vs. 32).

DC pros: Kids guaranteed separate real beds (WM has some 2BRs with a single Queen in 2nd BR), no slow elevator hassles, no transient occupancy tax. Saturday checkin (vs. Friday).

I'm leaning to WM, even though in February the central air is probably not an issue, but would be interested to hear from anyone who has recent experience in both.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 9, 2012)

Brian,

We visit DC often and WM Anaheim only occasionally.  We had a DC 3BR unit last Dec and really enjoyed the layout.  The unit was in perfect condition -- everything felt "new."  There was plenty of privacy for each of the bedrooms.   Unfortunately, the shared laundry area was a mess with most machines in INOP state.  If you are staying a week, and typically run laundry during the stay -- that alone may be sufficient to push you to WM Anaheim!

The elevators at WM Anaheim aren't so bad if you avoid the set closest to the check-in desk.  Take a short walk to the outer location(s) and you should find easier ride access.

FWIW, we prefer the hot tubs at WM Anaheim but not greatly enough to keep us from checking for DC "first" and WM Anaheim as a distant, backup "second" choice.

-----
Edited to add LINK to unit description of bedrooms, wall outlets, TVs, etc. from DC 3BR unit.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 9, 2012)

For a Worldmark Owner a 3 Bedroom at Dolphin Cove is 12,000 credits a 3 Bedroom at Anaheim is 20,000 Plus Transit Occupancy Tax


Most Worldmark Memberships range from 6,000 to 12,000 credits so Anaheim generally costs 2 years worth of credits PLUS Transit Occupancy Tax.


Fortunately I live close enough, we would never book either

I personally will not pay the RAT $ 87.00 a day to stand in 2+ hour lines


----------



## rhonda (Jul 9, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> For a Worldmark Owner a 3 Bedroom at Dolphin Cove is 12,000 credits a 3 Bedroom at Anaheim is 20,000 Plus Transit Occupancy Tax


True but I'm wondering the purpose of the statement?  As it appears Brian is booking via RCI exchange, the number of WM credits isn't directly relevant.  However -- it may have been intended to add context to my prior ranking of DC as first choice; WM A as distant second choice.  If so, fair enough 

FWIW, neither the number of credits nor the TOT are particularly painful to me. Slightly annoying perhaps -- but not enough to really deter me from booking WM A if I can't book DC for the dates I want.

So why is DC such a favorite for me?  I think the relaxed environment, landscaping and prettier walk to DLR are my hot-buttons.  I'm generally not a fan of tall, concrete buildings and find the converted, 2-story walkup DC "friendlier" in my eyes.  I know I take pleasure in both DC's landscaping (love the agapanthus!) and the city's landscaping along Harbor Blvd.

BTW, another tip in DC's favor: free wifi.  WM A, last I checked, was still charging for their ResortNet access.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 9, 2012)

I assumed your preference for Dolphins Cove was based on the credit Discrepancy

There are a substantial number of WM owners that do have an issue with the credit value of the most recent resorts.

I would never stay at either . . . That being said I have booked Mission Valley twice for my son, (which I doubt you would never stay at),   which is at parity with Anaheim credit values


----------



## vacationdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

Dolphin Cove's pools seem warmer to me than any other timeshare, including Grand Californian. Maybe a consideration for winter.  Judith


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 9, 2012)

For us, we really value our space so when we were faced with a similar decision (3BR at Dolphin's Cove or a 2BR at Newport Coast Villas), we chose the 3BR.

(Of course we later exchanged for two other weeks at NCV...)


----------



## ricoba (Jul 10, 2012)

The AC shouldn't be an issue in February.  Regarding pools, brrrrrrr, February is Southern California's winter season!


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 10, 2012)

You'll be fine without the AC in Feb.  We hardly need it when we go in May.  I haven't been to WM, but I own at DC.  I like the free wifi and free parking.  It's a longer walk, but you can catch the disney tram from the toy story lot for free around the corner (which isn't far from WM either).  The 3 bedroom will have a queen and two twins in the 2nd and 3rd bedrooms.  Depending on the unit you request, you can see fireworks from the balcony.  We've never tried to do laundry there though.  We prefer Saturday check-ins because historically, Saturdays are the highest attendance days and we avoid them!

Bring grandparents or kids can bring friends!  


And Rent Share, it seems to never fail, every thread I read that mentions Disney, you pop your head in to say how much to hate it.  Why bother?  It's not like you're going to change any of our minds!


----------



## bnoble (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks, folks.  Sounds like we can just pack a few extra things (luggage is free for me on Delta) and skip the laundry machines at DC.  Given our last Anaheim experience was also February (brrr!) the AC is the least of my worries...


----------



## KevJan (Jul 10, 2012)

We have had the 3 bedroom units at Dolphin's Cove several times and never had bedrooms 2 and 3 with twin beds in both. We have had a queen in one and twins in the other. Just a note to add that the master has a king.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 10, 2012)

KevJan said:


> We have had the 3 bedroom units at Dolphin's Cove several times and never had bedrooms 2 and 3 with twin beds in both. We have had a queen in one and twins in the other. Just a note to add that the master has a king.



Right, master has a king, one bedroom will have 2 twins, and the other bedroom will have a queen.


----------

